# Marijuana Controls Your Life



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

If you've smoked marijuana more than a year AND you've looked all over town for just a joint because you're broke AND out of weed again, then you my friend are addicted to MJ and will sell your kids, if need be, for just a look at a joint and maybe a sniff.

Addict, practice that word. A person who will sacrifice or risk more than someone who is not addicted to weed, just to get their hands on some. Fight with the wife, yell at the kids, kick the canine; these are symptoms of a marijuana addict.

Joint Jonesin, hankerin for Hash, lickin empty papers... these are the actions of a marijuana addict. Wipin out the dust from the stash box, tryin to light it without it fallin through the screen.  Holdin the screen from your neighbors pipe with a pair of hemos, over the stove until it smokes...not too long...you might waste some of that precious smoke....inhale...AT LAST! Something to take away those terrible jitters from not having any marijuana to smoke!

NEVER has an addict EVER admitted being an addict! NO! They all say, I'm no addict! I just really really really have to have some or I'll start eating the family dog! I swear I will!

More than 10 thousand addicts, all in one group. Ya'll need to git to the clinic!


----------



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Lisa, that's my first try! How'd I do?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2008)

:bong: Still stoned,,but I aint hungry enough to bite yet.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey Lisa, that's my first try! How'd I do?



:rofl:


----------



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :rofl:


Hey, don't interrupt me with all that laughter, I'm jonesin, I gotta find a bud, if I take the cat to the chinese place, ya think they'll give me a buck or two to buy weed with? It's a nice fat cat...


----------



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

There's only one thing in the world that takes away my jonesin for weed...used pantie sniffin. Hey, it makes the shakes go away. It calms me. Plus, I just like it.

Hemp Goddess, send me some and help me!

Stoney Bud AKA "POTUS"
1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW
Washington, DC 20500


Hurry, I only have a few more days before I have to move!

They kickin my butt out!

Send at least two pair. I got it bad this time!

Please, no skid marks...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 20, 2008)

xx


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 20, 2008)

xx


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol,guessi'm not an mj addict then.i can do with it or without.i sometimes go days without smoking.that way when i do smoke,i get really ripped.i just hate the munchie part.like an old friend tole me yrs and yrs ago,why kill a hundred dollar high with a nickel sandwich.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2008)

> I could be a compulsive masturbator


 
Its mine..I can wash it as fast as I want to.:hubba: Thats what I tell my Wife.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 20, 2008)

lifes good when your high


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

and i'm ambidextrious


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 20, 2008)

i keep thinking about bob sagat in Half Baked:

"did you ever suck **** for weed, man?!?"

the only thing that runs my life is me.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm really bummed.  I've been smokin over 30 years.  I'm out of weed, I've been looking all over town for a joint and I'm flat broke.  I've already scraped the bong and swallowed all the roaches.  I don't have any kids to sell, just a couple of useless dogs.

I guess I'll get drunk.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 20, 2008)

lol,het bro,i'd bring you one but it might have icicles on it before i found ya,lol  think i'll join you in the getting drunk.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

LMAO Andy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> More than 10 thousand addicts, all in one group. Ya'll need to git to the clinic!



Maybe we could get a group rate


----------



## BrendanV (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahaha I'm flat out of weed now as well. I've scraped my 3 little tokers, my bowl for my bong, even in the spout leading into bong. I scraped my coffee grinder spotless... Now all my natural back up resin is gon.. I can't even go one day without have 4 bong rips. I"M JONESIN!


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 28, 2008)

same here,, scrapping my pipes,   haven't scrape other parts of my pipes  just to save for when I need to..   well.  addict??   how about this... when you are out of joint.. and your mind resent you the message.. it's illegal, and it require you to buy from dealer,  or has to grow and be patient.. or ask for donors to grow your own..   does that made you mad?    I has almost have a endless harvest.. but my mom raided it..   to me  its not addict.. 

its the states that keep it illegal to make money off it.. I think government is more likely addict with money? by keep it illegal?   I remeber when I was kid.. I was mad I couldn't get any.. that was all..  if I has any anxiety  that would be different than being addict with weed..    hey potus..  come over here.. I will hit ya up.. I will help you out.. and get ya started with your family or if you don't have family  then its you to come and I ll get you started.. place, transportant, job,  and I have few connections to get you high potus.. come  and you will feel better..     ya at DC?   ya not that far from me..


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 28, 2008)

:holysheep: 
That POTUS is a medicinal user isn't he?
:hubba: 

This must be the greatest addiction there is!
I love it!


----------



## nvthis (Dec 28, 2008)

I am no addict. Nothing you can say will ever convince me otherwise. Pot is not addicting. I have no wife to hit. I have no pets to eat (anymore). I would *NEVER* snap off my child. Way too risky. After all, I am gonna need somebody to grow my stash when I am old and feeble. My child is only 4 years old but _already_ I seek a way to get her a scholarship to Oaksterdam U. No addict is _this_ responsible. I am no addict. Nothing you can say will ever convince me otherwise. Pot is not addicting.


----------



## POTUS (Dec 28, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> That POTUS is a medicinal user isn't he?


Only when people don't like me and throw shoes at me. Let the new guy have the job! I'll go back to just being Stoney. hehe :hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 29, 2008)

i been smoking since i was 13. its none of your damn Business. since theres rules here i will stop at that.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 29, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> "did you ever suck **** for weed, man?!?"


 
hey if you do it for weed its ok! DON"T JUDGE ME MAN !!!!!!!!!  jk for real


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 30, 2008)

I was looking through my bedside drawer and found two roaches I dropped in there two years ago!!!
Hot damn am I ever happy!!!!!

Hit 'em hard boys!!!

Always remember this:
If you are looking for something and cannot find it, just get it off your mind, then start looking for something else, then you will find what you were looking for in the first place!!!

I remember once long ago, I was probably 20, me and this dude drove around town looking for a joint, but I was'nt smoking it every day-just bored-We never found any.

Gb


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah when i last had some i hid it from myself and found it the next day...I suck at hiding stuff from myself. So now i got this stupid look on my face and i'm half way through my fifth of brandy. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am addicted to the endorphines that are released in my reward center when I am lucky enough to toke something kind. As for an actual external addiction with withdrawal and everything, that's just ridiculous and anyone that's smoked herb a few times knows that. If that wasn't true, I doubt I would have found this rant so funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

:bong: HUH


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 31, 2008)

any one told you  foods is drug?   anyone told you that?     

addict?    how about being hungry for foods 

just don't abuse the mojos...  its for the pains,  its for stabilize the pains/uncontrolled emotions  and different reasons... so use it..  

its not addict like a crackhead can tell you..   have you seen a guy that is a crack head and says  " I DO COCAINE"   thats sickest I ever seen lol... how about go to new york and find the guy saying " I DO HERION"   how about that?     thats is very addictive..     alright  one finest example   I grabbed the pack of cigarattes   this is addict for a cheap buzz..  money is cheap.. just becuase all of it does goes up to the smokes in the air!!     mojo aint that addict..


----------



## POTUS (Dec 31, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> I am addicted to the endorphines that are released in my reward center when I am lucky enough to toke something kind. As for an actual external addiction with withdrawal and everything, that's just ridiculous and anyone that's smoked herb a few times knows that. If that wasn't true, I doubt I would have found this rant so funny.


What's really, really funny, is that this thread was meant as a joke and several people have now taken it seriously.

Pretty funny.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you hit a nerve here Potus


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

:giggle:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 31, 2008)

here a blunt of mojo to you potus..   take it easy.... you know better than that huh? lol


----------



## POTUS (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been growing and smoking weed for longer than most of you have been alive.

My first crop was in 1949.

It consisted of throwing a couple of handfuls of seeds as far as I could, next to a berry patch.

It worked great! Mostly seeds, but at that time, I didn't know any better.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

I hope each of you can live long enough to have as many as I have.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 31, 2008)

Great news, POTUS.  Got $5 for one of the worthless dogs and bought a small bag of popcorn with it .  I think I'll get drunk tonight, too.  Happy New Year!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are Potheads.The whole Buncha ya guys and gals are Stoners. Yep,,me to. Hell I was smoken dope before,,, I was born. Thats how long I been smoken.


----------



## POTUS (Dec 31, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hell I was smoken dope before,,, I was born. Thats how long I been smoken.


Yer killin me!

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 9, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Its mine..I can wash it as fast as I want to.:hubba: Thats what I tell my Wife.


:rofl:
Im sorry im late on this one but yes i feel your pain. I use to be an addict as well. the first step is admitting it. try to lean yourself off by trying different hand positions with a different rythm everytime. . Good luck to ya mate


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 3, 2009)

i smoked everyday until i got put on pro.. cant smoke and wont. why get into more trouble.  my point is i think its more mental than addiction, a chemical addiction. like what you get with narcotics and what not.  i know its hard for all of us to get ya mind off it.  just keep busy. but not watchin cheech and chong movie and the like.


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah color me the adict then been jonsin all day..... Good thing I have a good friend who is on his way to rescue me from the perile I face.... A friend with weed is a friend indeed. :bong: :yay: :aok:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 8, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> yeah when i last had some i hid it from myself and found it the next day...I suck at hiding stuff from myself.



lol you and me both. i have 3 hidden backup bowls of weed. but i know where they are and i never stop thinking about them even though i got weed to last a little bit. haha. once i run out ill hit those spots up, i honestly dont know why i bother to hide it.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 17, 2009)

I sure want some weed right now but wont go looking for some. I hate getting it off the street, it aint cool you know. Plus when my girls are done I smoke my fill and its already paid for. Oh how I want a bowl, blunt, joint right now. Its just me and a 32 oz of coors.


----------



## viper1951 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah I use to smoke every day  , and now I only smoke about twice a week   yep i'm an addict. I thought addicts were people who increased there daily intake , not lower it ,if your addicted to pot it's only in your mind and then that just shows your not in control of it (your brain) pot is about as addictive as farting . people that claim they are addicted to pot is just looking for someone or something  to blame for there problems . I know people that smoke everyday several times a day for years and then cut down to once or twice a week .
 if they were addicted to pot.  I would hardly believe that they would decrease there use . like every one else has said  if they are out they would rather  wait for there grow to finish , then go out on the street to find some. Now does that sound like an addict ? being addicted is not being able to go without a drug and will do anything to get it   look at Meth heads  prime example . steal from  you and there closest friends just for there fix , I have many times run out and waited for months until my grow finished before I smoked  again  , I like to know whats in my pot ,I don't want to buy pot from some aids infected person  who is to cheap to buy 
ferts and uses his urine to fertilize there grow then take and use it as a foliar spray so he can pass on his dieases  to someone else . Yeah I know that burning it would sterialize it but  some people cook with it  there are most at risk . if there to cheap to buy power  then you can assume that they are not going to buy any good quaility ferts . I guess if you think you are addicted to pot.  then thats not your only problem . I use it for pain and seisure's  and it works great . I am just tried of people trying to give pot a bad rep. when it is the safest drug out there legal or not . look at the crap the doctors give you . all of them have killed people some more then others  pot has killed only  0 in it's entire time on this planet .
 have you ever seem a violent pot head ?   they are the most laid back people there is. before you condem pot do some reading and get your facts strait . as far as people beating up there wifes and kids I think you have pot confused with alcohcol . once again I have never seen a violent pot head.  period ! Viper











			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> If you've smoked marijuana more than a year AND you've looked all over town for just a joint because you're broke AND out of weed again, then you my friend are addicted to MJ and will sell your kids, if need be, for just a look at a joint and maybe a sniff.
> 
> Addict, practice that word. A person who will sacrifice or risk more than someone who is not addicted to weed, just to get their hands on some. Fight with the wife, yell at the kids, kick the canine; these are symptoms of a marijuana addict.
> 
> ...


----------



## POTUS (Feb 17, 2009)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> Yeah I use to smoke every day , and now I only smoke about twice a week yep i'm an addict... Viper


Yo, Viper...look at post number 2 in this thread...the entire number one post was a joke, dude.


----------



## AdamWhite (Jan 16, 2010)

Marijuana control the body and mind of individual consumers, the drug crop and drug cartels control farmers, trafficking and crime control communities.


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2010)

AdamWhite said:
			
		

> Marijuana control the body and mind of individual consumers, the drug crop and drug cartels control farmers, trafficking and crime control communities.




Devil Frog do you only dig up old posts in this latest incarnation of yourself?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2010)

devil frog sounds like a class A turd slurper....


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 16, 2010)

This was a great read, LOL

Thanks Potus, LOL


----------



## gourmet (Jan 16, 2010)

> I don't have any kids to sell, just a couple of useless dogs.



I went through my kids...now selling the neighbor kids.


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 16, 2010)

"pot is addicting...in the sense that anything pleasurable is worth endlessly repeating..."

"weed doesn't ruin your motivation...only your motivation to do things that suck..."


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 16, 2010)

Since we are in his POTUS/Stoneybud's thread, I gotta say

*STONEYBUD would you at least drop us a line to let us know you are Alive?*


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> "pot is addicting...in the sense that anything pleasurable is worth endlessly repeating..."
> 
> "weed doesn't ruin your motivation...only your motivation to do things that suck..."


 

love it sweetness !


----------



## greenguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe that MJ can be addictive...not physically like ciggs, alch, cocaine or other drugz but psychologically, more like forming a bad habit. Glutiny comes to mind...in this sense I would say that being a pot head is similar to other vices like over eating of fatty foods or like someone mentioned earlier compulsive masterbation. 

I think that we as pot heads are too quick to dismiss MJ addiction or "over consumption" and often times are overly defensive of our fav plant. 

I am an advocate of "responsible MJ use" not being fried all day...


----------



## warfish (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont like to be fried all day either.  I wont touch the stuff until I have had my morning coffee...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 17, 2010)

i'm addicted to pot....but if you love to eat pizza all the time that does'nt mean anything ??? ask yourself what addiction really is..


----------



## greenguy (Jan 18, 2010)

exactly...definately a discussion of the definition of "addicted"


----------



## lucky2 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok so i am new on here cause i decieded i need to give up pot, and when reading fourms here about withdrawls i laugh at alot of you and i m nt trying to be mean but i am a tue addict andjust discovered that recently even though for a couple years there hasnt been a day i could go without having at leas one toke, i also have a mental illness and while going to the doctors they told me i will not get better if i keep smoking pot why cause the cemicals in your brain react to the drug and then depend on it, and my body cant fully heal, believe me i have been telling the doctors they were crazy stope taking my meds and then just the other day i ha a ba day and figured out half my problem is pot, and this is my first day without a single toke and i see howit affects me already, no matter what you say if you need to get high everyday or you cant function well my friends thats called addiction no matter how you look at it.. It took me a year to figure that out and i made it past my first day but  cant sleep and really sick can anybody give me thoughts and ow to get trough this without arguing with the wife


----------



## lucky2 (Jan 18, 2010)

viper1951 said:
			
		

> Yeah I use to smoke every day  , and now I only smoke about twice a week   yep i'm an addict. I thought addicts were people who increased there daily intake , not lower it ,if your addicted to pot it's only in your mind and then that just shows your not in control of it (your brain) pot is about as addictive as farting . people that claim they are addicted to pot is just looking for someone or something  to blame for there problems . I know people that smoke everyday several times a day for years and then cut down to once or twice a week .
> if they were addicted to pot.  I would hardly believe that they would decrease there use . like every one else has said  if they are out they would rather  wait for there grow to finish , then go out on the street to find some. Now does that sound like an addict ? being addicted is not being able to go without a drug and will do anything to get it   look at Meth heads  prime example . steal from  you and there closest friends just for there fix , I have many times run out and waited for months until my grow finished before I smoked  again  , I like to know whats in my pot ,I don't want to buy pot from some aids infected person  who is to cheap to buy
> ferts and uses his urine to fertilize there grow then take and use it as a foliar spray so he can pass on his dieases  to someone else . Yeah I know that burning it would sterialize it but  some people cook with it  there are most at risk . if there to cheap to buy power  then you can assume that they are not going to buy any good quaility ferts . I guess if you think you are addicted to pot.  then thats not your only problem . I use it for pain and seisure's  and it works great . I am just tried of people trying to give pot a bad rep. when it is the safest drug out there legal or not . look at the crap the doctors give you . all of them have killed people some more then others  pot has killed only  0 in it's entire time on this planet .
> have you ever seem a violent pot head ?   they are the most laid back people there is. before you condem pot do some reading and get your facts strait . as far as people beating up there wifes and kids I think you have pot confused with alcohcol . once again I have never seen a violent pot head.  period ! Viper


another thing you say pot doesnt make you violent and its the alchcol well you are wrong i am mor angry when high but when i am drunk i am a fun loving person explain that one and you say you dont sell anything you own to get that high well i can tell you different everybodys body is different we all act in a different way if you smoked for 20 years and can just give it up thats awesome but some cant and need help with it but alot of people make it hard on others by saying pot is good for you cause really in no way shape or form it is at all really think about that thi is coming from a guy that lives for the drug and cant go without it i know what it is lke and jus discovered alo of my problems i have lost my family, kids, girlfreinds even jobs cause i needed that high


----------



## gourmet (Jan 18, 2010)

> ok so i am new on here cause i decieded i need to give up pot,



With respect Lucky, I am wondering why...not that you decided to give up pot, but that you decided to join a growers group to assist you in doing so. 

I am bipolar and do not have the issues you have had with weed.  I take my mood elevators religiously.  Sativa gives me back a little of the energy that the mood elevators suck out of me (without triggering a manic episode) and Indica helps me sleep without taking the physically addictive sleeping meds prescribed.

I belong to a website for bipolars where we discuss drug use along with any other issues our illness might create.  Most bipolars do self medicate...not always seeing the consequences clearly.  And it affects persons differently, especially if already dealing with brain chemical imbalances.

I suggest you check out some of the websites for your illness in particular to share those experiences, as well as the below website for persons wanting to give up weed...

hxxp://www.abovetheinfluence.com/speak/default.aspx

Beswt of luck.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Since we are in his POTUS/Stoneybud's thread, I gotta say
> 
> *STONEYBUD would you at least drop us a line to let us know you are Alive?*



I have spoken w/ stoney since his abrupt departure. I can verify that he is ...alive :hubba:


> ok so i am new on here cause i decieded i need to give up pot, and when reading fourms here about withdrawls i laugh at alot of you and i m nt trying to be mean but i am a tue addict andjust discovered that recently even though for a couple years there hasnt been a day i could go without having at leas one toke, i also have a mental illness and while going to the doctors they told me i will not get better if i keep smoking pot why cause the cemicals in your brain react to the drug and then depend on it, and my body cant fully heal, believe me i have been telling the doctors they were crazy stope taking my meds and then just the other day i ha a ba day and figured out half my problem is pot, and this is my first day without a single toke and i see howit affects me already, no matter what you say if you need to get high everyday or you cant function well my friends thats called addiction no matter how you look at it.. It took me a year to figure that out and i made it past my first day but cant sleep and really sick can anybody give me thoughts and ow to get trough this without arguing with the wife


lucky2.. my friend, you are on the _wrong_ forum... 
I think that I can speak for the entire group, when I say _"We like our POT"_  Dropping in here talking cheef isn't going to make many friends. 
Please refrain. thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

:yeahthat:   


We love our pot...everyday.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 18, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Since we are in his POTUS/Stoneybud's thread, I gotta say
> 
> *STONEYBUD would you at least drop us a line to let us know you are Alive?*


 
And here I thot he came back.....

yes, Stoney, please come home.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

:fid: :guitar: :yay: :headbang: :ciao: :welcome: He's such a hot tease!


----------



## FUM (Feb 18, 2010)

>>>WOW..........????? What's this world comming to????????????????? I'l get off now please. Bye and peace out.


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

Funny Stuff


----------



## mizukage (Mar 5, 2010)

*I dont think MJ is an addiction its a way of life its a choice* . A choice we make to smoke or not to smoke This is what life is all about makin choices.
Like ive made the choice to *EDIT* give up on alcohol id rather get Stoned to the bone than drink that **** .


----------

